# Has anyone here made their own Panelsaw?



## Metalriff84 (Oct 11, 2018)

I opted for a bandsaw instead of a table saw so I could keep my floor space open for larger projects. I did so intending on constructing my own panelsaw, which will go against a wall and remain out of the way, while still giving me the capability to cut full sized sheets. I'm curious to see how many people have done this. I've seen a few YouTube videos, but wasn't into the designs I was seeing. 

I have a wall with 10 feet of space available. I will likely select a nice worm drive saw to use for it instead of my super old skilsaw. This is also so I can pick up a Prazi bar attachment for said worm drive. 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, I have made one......*

After my buddy picked up a $10,000 Hol-zer for $500.00 I was envious. :| 
I had always wanted one, so I set off to build my own. It took about 2 months of construction, using both woodworking and metal fabricating skills. I wanted it to be a "no welding required" build, so that's how I made it. I also wanted it to be a 2 axis design like my buddy's unit, so I incorporated a RAS motor and carriage which locks at 90 degrees in 2 axis. It was originally intended as a horizontal unit, but 10 ft X 7 ft took up way too much floor space, so I inclined it. After many tests of the sliding mechanism and accuracy, I was pretty happy with it. Unfortunately, my actual need for it was limited, and I've not used it much. :sad2:

You can see it in My Photos, in my profile:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/panel-saw/


----------



## RonRock (Mar 27, 2014)

I once had a Milwaukee panel saw. Very nice unit. Trouble is that it still takes up a lot of space. IMO 10 foot wall is not going to be enough. If you start with an 8 foot sheet where will the saw be placed? Then for the next project will it be positioned in the right place? My Milwaukee had legs that kicked out from the top to bottom so that the sheet would lay against the frame. That made it even worse for taking up space. I thought that it would be great for breaking down sheets rather than lifting them up to the tablesaw. Didn't work out for me. I sold mine, haven't missed it yet.


That was several years ago. Now the game has changed. I'd suggest a track saw. They are great! Take up no space when not being used. Cut a near perfect straight line. Can go anywhere. Among other benefits.



I bought the Makita and two 55" tracks as well as their connectors. I do not like the connectors at all. I'll be replacing them at some point, but they do work, could be better.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Interesting ....*

I had the best TS75 track saw made by Festool, never used it and sold it 6 mos after I bought it. I considered it more of a job site unit than a shop tool. I did not like have to measure twice and cut once to get parallel rips. :|

The 10 ft wall will only work If you have a 2 axis saw. If you have the typical ... "you push the sheet through the saw" unit, you will need about 20 ft. of wall space. So, I set out to make my panel saw a 2 axis type. I move the saw carriage whether ripping or cross cutting.

I'm happy with my design, but it was a ton of work to not only make the bed, but the sliding carriage. I used simple angle steel and V-groove bearings to ride the edges. I had to counter weight the vertical axis using a spring assist and a weight on a pulley to get the balance just right. a Wouldn't you know after making it, my need for cutting larger panels pretty much diminished. My son wants a new desk/computer station, so that's probably the next big project.


----------



## Metalriff84 (Oct 11, 2018)

I'll take a look at track saws, hadn't thought of it. All I typically need to do is break down sheets, so it might work perfect


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*combine the two concepts ...*



Metalriff84 said:


> I'll take a look at track saws, hadn't thought of it. All I typically need to do is break down sheets, so it might work perfect



A track saw is just a circular saw that rides a small raised surface on the wide part of the track. There is a recess on the saw's base that mates with the raised portion and keeps it "on track". 

Get your self a 10 ft section of aluminum extrusion and that is the basis for the panel saw. You will need a table that is 10 ft X 4 ft or so and it will need to be either horizontal or just slightly inclined. You would need the same size table if you were using a standard track saw OR work on the floor. 

The trick here is to design a system that will allow you to slide the 10 ft extrusion parallel to the long edge of your sheet goods. Then you need to lock it or clamp it in place. Sounds simple and probably is.... skate board wheels for bearings, inverted angle steel to ride on, lots of imagination and you have a saw that will rip sheets to width with out a table saw. 

The Kreg Rip-Cut guide will do the same thing and would be less work and be much cheaper. How accurate it is, I donno?
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...?p=routers+with+base+height+adjustment&fr=sfp


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

Metalriff84 said:


> I'll take a look at track saws, hadn't thought of it. All I typically need to do is break down sheets, so it might work perfect


That was my approach. I think the track saw (with careful setup) can be far more accurate. As accurate as a table saw.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Search the Internet- I looked for one and found a whole sackful of them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A sack full?*



Pineknot_86 said:


> Search the Internet- I looked for one and found a whole sackful of them.


There are NOT that many "sliding carriage" as they call them, OR 2 axis saws as I call them:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Shop+built+panel+saw

For a small shop with the least amount of floor space, you need the whole vertical assembly to slide horizontally. This means you only need about 10 ft of "run" for ripping 4 ft X 8 Ft sheets. There are only a few on You Tube that I found:





You don't need a "monster" circular saw for this, even a battery powered one will work since the material us typically 3/4" thick.
This will eliminate having to deal with the cord which is often in the way.

There may be a clever way to have a track saw track adjusted for a vertical or slightly tilted application, where is remains parallel to the long edge and not have to measure twice and cut once. This would be the best of both worlds, requiring just a 10 ft length of track. Then the vertical or crosscuts could be made with another 5 ft length. It's still fairly complicated and could get expensive. The Shop Smith version above seems to have solved all the major issues. :vs_cool:


----------



## Metalriff84 (Oct 11, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> Metalriff84 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take a look at track saws, hadn't thought of it. All I typically need to do is break down sheets, so it might work perfect
> ...


I may pick up that kreg rip cut anyways. It'll come in handy next summer when I re-build my back porch into an indoor bar/kitchen. And since I'm looking for a panel solution anyways, it's worth a try.

And, I'm in the process of migrating my workshop into a larger space then I had available to me before. So I'm still getting used to working in it. I've been building custom benches and putting everything on wheels and carts since I finally have a level floor to work on, lol. And since my whole plan is to keep everything tucked away until I need it, I seem to have a ton of floor space available to work in now. And it's been great.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

My shop space is limited. Most of my power tools are mounted n casters. I can wheel them out for use and then back against the wall and when I have a lot of cutting or drilling to be done, I can wheel the machine out side to use for a couple hours. I cut some 4 x 5 poplar and oak cut offs into turning blanks last week. it took a few hours but I ended up cutting on the table saw steadily for about three hours. and I got about 300 2x2 spindle blanks now.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> For a small shop with the least amount of floor space, you need the whole vertical assembly to slide horizontally. This means you only need about 10 ft of "run" for ripping 4 ft X 8 Ft sheets. There are only a few on You Tube that I found:
> Project Overview: Sliding Carriage Panel Saw - YouTube
> 
> You don't need a "monster" circular saw for this, even a battery powered one will work since the material us typically 3/4" thick.
> This will eliminate having to deal with the cord which is often in the way.


that is a cool 2 axis panel saw, i like that it is only 10 feet wide. i checked around online to see if i could find the plans or a copy of shopnotes #88. very detailed plans. one thing i noticed is half the project was taken up in making the top slide rail: bearings, emt, angle iron and lots of cutout and layout. after messing with our cnc plasma table, i'd use a linear rail and slotted bearings and be done with half of the fabrication with 1 order. amazon has 2x 2000mm linear rail with 4 bearings for $99, probably a lot less than spent on all the hardware he bought


----------



## Metalriff84 (Oct 11, 2018)

That looks like something that will work pretty well. Fairly low profile, and can be slid out of the way when not being used. I might even be able to set the backside up as panel board storage.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Metalriff84 said:


> ...All I typically need to do is break down sheets...


I typically cut down plywood sheets as I pull them off my pickup. Don't have room for a panel saw in my small shop.


----------

